# Kelpie Rta



## YogiSing0603 (11/11/19)

Hi everyone

Does anybody know where I can get a Kelpie RTA in south africa?

Thanks


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (11/11/19)

The only place I have seen it is at Vape Shop. 

https://vapeshop.co.za/index.php?_route_=Ehpro-kelpie-RTA


----------



## YogiSing0603 (11/11/19)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> The only place I have seen it is at Vape Shop.
> 
> https://vapeshop.co.za/index.php?_route_=Ehpro-kelpie-RTA


Thanks


----------

